# OpenGL .. Pixel Buffer Objekt oder Frame Buffer Object?



## Kr0e (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine kleine Library schreiben, zum Rendern von Filmen in OpenGL mit Java.

Bisher war mein Plan eine OpenGL Textur ständig "upzudaten". Aber habe gelesen, dass das
mit PBOs (Pixel Buffer Object) schneller gehen soll, da die Bildaten direkt auf die Grafikkarte geladen werden, anstatt in den Ram.

Da das FBO (Frame Buffer Object) ein Nachfolger vom PBO ist, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dort ebenfalls ein Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu holen ist und vlt. sogar noch mehr als bei PBO ?

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Guest2 (13. Mai 2010)

Moin,

also ich würde zum FBO tendieren, alleine schon weil es genau für solche Anwendungen, wie Du es vorhast, gedacht ist.

Inwieweit da allerdings ein Geschwindigkeitsvorteil liegt, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen.

Zum allgemeinen Verständnis von PBO/FBO vielleicht noch:

OpenGL Pixel Buffer Object (PBO)
OpenGL Frame Buffer Object (FBO)

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Kr0e (16. Mai 2010)

Ich bedanke mich


----------

